
Econ 101 for Presidential Candidates - aaronchall
http://www.cato.org/publications/commentary/econ-101-presidential-candidates
======
fridaa
I find people often over simplify things like this. Sure, free trade is good.
The issues is that we've never had a free trade deal. Our "free trade deals"
come with thousands of caveats where we are the partner country agree to all
kinds of rules, regulations, etc. I think true free trade would be the best,
but failing that I think straight-forward protectionism is better than what we
get now with "free trade".

~~~
sharemywin
You can't have trade without some kind of assumptions/rules of the game. Even
a simple trade holds assumptions/rules your not going to come and take back
your widget after we've traded. that you didn't lie about it. or switch it out
at the last minute. As the agreements get more complicated the more rules you
need.

